

Ask HN: What are some Interesting things I can do with my location history? - mataug

I just downloaded my location history from google, and I was wondering what are some interesting things that I can do with this data ?
======
palcu
You could build something like the Foursquare Time Machine
[https://foursquare.com/timemachine](https://foursquare.com/timemachine).

